# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  قصات  وصبغات للشعر ...

## اللؤلؤ المكنون

للشعر القصير 




















**








يتبع

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تابع 


للشعر المتوسط الطول 
























يتبع

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تابع 

للشعر الطويل 






















اتمنى ان تكون عجبتكم




للأمانة منقووووووووووول
تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

**


*وعلى فكره بقت لي كم صوره*


*شكلي ناويه على قص*

*خخخخخ*

*<<<< تبغاها من الله تقص ها الشعر*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشعر المتوسط روووعه قصاته والوانه..*
*الله يعطيج العافية عزيزتي على الطرح...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الشعر المتوسط مرررررررره حلوين القصات خيتووو
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## همسات وله

يسلموووو حبيبتي 
مرررره حلووووين 
الله يعطيك العاااافيه 
وعسااااك عاااالقوة دوووم 
تحيااااتي

----------


## hope

رووعه 

وبالذات الشعر الطوويل 

اماا اني لما شفت الصور نوويت على الصبغ والله يعين شعري


يسلموو حبيبتي

وبنتظاار جديدك 


تحياتي

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## لحن الخلود

يسلمو اللؤلؤ على التساريح الروعة وهاي عجبتني مرة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلموووووووووووووووووووووون كلكم عالمرور الجميل

وعادي أنا بايقتهم عشانكم حلال عليكم أخدوهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمو 

يعطيك العافيه 

على القصات الروعه 

والله خليتيني  افكر اقص شعري  

وهذي القصه اللي اخترته

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلميييييين خيه سويت عالمرور الجميل

قصي بس خليه ع طوله ادا شعرش طويل
الشعر الطويل جناااااااان

----------


## solav

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووووووو الظل على المرور الجميل

----------


## النظره البريئه

روووعه
كتير حلوين
يبي لي اجرب اصبغ شعري 
هههه
مصدقه البنت هههه
بصبغه في  زواجي ههههه

يسلموووووو

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هذى عجبتنى مررررررررررررة

----------


## عنيده

*يسلمووو ع القصات و الصبغات الروووعه ..*



*الله لا يحرمنا منج ..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلمووووووووووووووووووون  على مروركمـ الجميل
لا عدمناااااااااااااكم

----------


## زهرة الهدى

يسلموا







حلووين

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكرا على الطرح الرااااائــــع

----------


## هدوء الغرام

يسلموا عن روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
مشكورة
لاعدمنا جديدكِ

----------

